# Servlet PDF schicken -> Dateiname



## freez (19. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Servlet, welches dem User PDF's schickt. Wenn der User auf speichern geht, erhält er als Dateiname den Namen des Servlets  sehr unschön.

Wie kann ich den Dateinamen vorgeben? Ich finde leider keinen passenden Suchbegriffe für google & co, die mir bei dem Problem weiterhelfen können.


----------



## ms (21. Apr 2008)

```
response.addHeader("Content-Disposition", "attachment;filename=" + filename);
```

ms


----------



## freez (21. Apr 2008)

Danke


----------

